# Pics of my Dunskin stallion SBR Formula One, Res. World Ch.



## suncolorsranch (Nov 28, 2007)

Sharing some more pictures of my boy, *SBR Formula one*, Quarter Horse dunskin stallion. _He's the 07 ABRA Res. World Champion Open All-Around Horse and Hi-Point Jr. Horse._









































































Thanks for looking! Have a wonderful New Year!


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Wow! He is GORGEOUS!!!! 
I love his face & muzzle.  Too cute!


----------



## Magic (Jan 4, 2008)

wow, I LOVE his dorsal stripe and his tail!!! He is absolutely beautiful! I love his tuck over the jump!


----------



## free_sprtd (Oct 18, 2007)

wow what a beautiful horse! looooooooove the coloring and muscle tone


----------



## crackrider (Jan 23, 2007)

He's GORGEOUS!!! *Drooling*


----------



## Delregans Way (Sep 11, 2007)

Just simply beautiful... very nice horse  Looks like you done quite well on him, keep up the great work! Love his tail lol  Ah just breath taking :lol:


----------



## drop_your_reins (Nov 4, 2007)

Pretty! =] Dunskins are such an interesting color... I love how versatile he is too.


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

I think it's a perfect example to show studs can be as great as geldings and mares. Great job and wonderful horse!


----------



## Jr_lover (Apr 14, 2007)

He's pretty but i've seen him somewhere before. Do you get on another website or something?


----------



## suncolorsranch (Nov 28, 2007)

Hi,

Thanks for all the nice messages! Here some more info and answers to some of your questions or comments.

Yes he is much like having a gelding. He also has a 3yo Arab gelding that is his best friend that he gets to live next to and gets turned out with to play (I plan to get some pictures and video of it some day soon). He is a very kind horse, especially for a stud. 

I have 3 very nice mares in foal to him that are all due the last week in March...so that is very exciting and also stressful since they are all due the same time. We are also offering him to outside mares starting now this year and we have some bookings to some nice mares so we are excited for his future get...I'm sure they will be great. His sire and dam are like him...they do whatever you want them to and have a heart of gold.

Yes, I have him on other sites as well. Just trying to get him known so people will be aware of him and consider him to breed their mares to. 

Thanks again for the nice messages.


----------



## suncolorsranch (Nov 28, 2007)

Here are some recent pictures. 
We will be headed back to the World Show again in a few weeks so I will post some from that too in August. 
Thanks for looking!


----------



## Sara (Jul 6, 2007)

He's stunning!


----------



## mudypony (Jan 30, 2008)

He's absolutely STUNNING!!!!!


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

I love his tail. Very nice stud! I bet you should of have lines of customers to breed him.


----------



## Curious George (Jul 7, 2008)

wow, hes stunning. :shock: :shock:


----------



## jeddah31 (Jun 11, 2008)

muscles much!!


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

Different coloring than what you are used to seeing. He's cute


----------



## lacyloo (Jul 1, 2008)

He is drop dead GORGEOUS !!!

You are very lucky to have him !!


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

Wow he is a looker! He looks like such a versatile man!


----------

